# Use scuba tank for co2



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I am fairly new to planted tanks and have a scuba tank I dont use and was wondering if it is possible to be able to use this as a CO2 tank.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, its possible. you just need the proper fittings for it.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

And someone who will fill it. Whats the thread on a scuba tank? CGA 320?


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I have no clue as to what the thread size is on a scuba tank. Anyone know of any sites I can get the proper fittings to make it work as there is a scuba shop near me that may do the change. Or is it cheaper to go a different route. Thanks Korey


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

On googling it, I found that a lot of shops wont do it because of safety concerns.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats what I figured oh well figured it was worth a shot since I had the tanks. Thanks for the help guess CO2 will have to wait for a little while.


----------



## Tim McRae (Jul 5, 2008)

I would sell the scuba tanks and use the money for CO2 tank


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Tim McRae said:


> I would sell the scuba tanks and use the money for CO2 tank


Better option. I'm here in the Philippines, and we have easier regulations here, filling the scuba tank is no problem for us.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Bring your tank in a welding store where they do fill them and they will be able to modify your bottle but make shure it is cheaper then a new one that is what i did cost me 30$


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Scuba and CO2 tanks have different fittings in the US and you can't fill one with the other. You may have to modify the tank to get it filled. 

Selling the tanks is a better, and much safer course of action. It would be embarrassing if someone borrowed your CO2 filled Scuba tank for a dive.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice think I am just going to hold off until I get some money and buy a Co2 setup. The plants I currently have are pretty low care level so they should be fine


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

JERP said:


> Scuba and CO2 tanks have different fittings in the US and you can't fill one with the other. You may have to modify the tank to get it filled.
> 
> Selling the tanks is a better, and much safer course of action. It would be embarrassing if someone borrowed your CO2 filled Scuba tank for a dive.


and also dangerous! very unsafe

it is probably better to just buy a dedicated tank designed for use with CO2

don't skimp on safety for not only yourself, but others


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Scuba tanks are even rated for higher psi so safety should be no problem if you get the fittings right. Have some friends who have done this here in the Philippines with no problem. You just need an adapter to be able to put in a regular CO2 valve.

As for taking it diving, its impossible as long as you got the fittings on already. To be sure, paint it gray and label in Carbon Dioxide.

Even CO2 fire extinguishers can be converted for used in planted tanks.


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is Houston I called a couple shops because I found a 35# co2 tank for $50.00 and they informed me that if there was a gas company name stamped on the tank they would not fill it. So like posted above make a few calls and insure you can get the tank filled..

on another note they will sell me a 5# bottle for 108.00 and refills are 12.00

I know I can buy online a little cheaper but they way I look at it this gas shop is 2 miles from my house, and if I buy from them I'll always be able to get my bottle filled by them and they are a national chain.

Hope this helps.

John


----------

